# First Trip Out



## jetfan401 (Feb 7, 2007)

went i our first trip with the new 32bhds, from nj to disney trailer worked and towed perfect, good trailer and we our happy we bought it


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Outstanding


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like fun...

Where are the pictures?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome home!

Glad to hear everything went well for you on your first trip








Yes! Pictures! We need pictures!

Guess I'd better get mine posted from our trip this past weekend huh??


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

jetfan said:


> went i our first trip with the new 32bhds, from nj to disney trailer worked and towed perfect, good trailer and we our happy we bought it


Congrats on the trip! As for your Outback..

I'm green with envy!

Dan


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

We also took the new 21RS out this past weekend. What a dream!!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad y'all had a good trip. Enjoy many more to come.

Mark


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

I know you will continue to enjoy the Outback.


----------

